

Ask HN: What is your New Years 2014 tech resolution? - lshemesh

Mine is to learn Haskell
======
mcintyre1994
Find, make and sell something people want, almost certainly aided by
technology. I hate how vague it is too :)

------
michaelsbradley
To learn Org mode and use it on a daily basis.

~~~
lshemesh
Wow Emacs really can do everything!

------
anwaar
Learning Ruby on Rails!

------
lshemesh
and to help my dad clean up his ridiculous Rails 2 apps

